# Keeping Tegu's outside in North Carolina



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 18, 2010)

Would it possible to keep a year-round outside pen for an Argentine in North Carolina? I don't know if the weather would be the right temperature or not for the animal to survive during the winter months.


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am planning on moving my gus out for atleast the summer . I need to fence in the yard first then set up there enclosure so my goal is for next summer, I think the winters are just a little to cold for them up here. I am in the Triad where are you from?


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 18, 2010)

I am not here yet, but I am planning on moving possible to Sneads Ferry or Jacksonville, NC.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh wow ur moving? But no it would be to cold, some times even SC gets to cold for them, the temp should stay 40+ F at the lowest, but one night every so offen to 35F but to long below 40 would kill them


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm in Charlotte, NC...

Mine spends ample time outside in the summer months... but I would be hesitant to allow him to live outside year round... although with proper planning I suspect it would be possible...

I've compared their range in the southern hemisphere to the northern hemisphere and it seems their native range would be as far north as Savannah Georgia, which is around the very bottom tip of South Carolina. This comparison only reflects latitude and not altitude nor any other differences in hemispheres...

Thus this suggests anywhere in NC would be a bit to cold for them. So considering further... the two differences I see that being to far north would have is A) winters will be longer and B) temperate lows of winter will be colder...

A) By "longer winters" I mean the time frame in which it would be too cold for the lizard to be comfortable being active. I doubt the longer hibernation period would be harmful to the animal. It may affect breeding patters (shorter active season) but you've made no mention of breeding. It is also very painful to the Tegu owner to not see his/her pet for such long periods.

B) The seasonal low temperature is likely to be the deal breaker in most peoples minds. But the reality is if a winter hide is created that was thoroughly insulted and/or lightly heated, it would be quite possible for them to survive the coldest of winters. 

I do not think it would be as easy as making a back yard pin with a buried hide box... and there will surely be an element of risk involved in designing a suitable hibernation bin... but you didn't ask "would it be easy"... you asked "would it be possible"...

More practically... you could make an outdoor pin... with a more typical buried hide box... then when you see them go into the hide for hibernation move the hide box to a cool (but not too cold) place for the winter.

However you look at it, Tegus are not easy animals to house. But if you house them properly it is surely worth the effort...


----------



## carcharios (Dec 7, 2010)

This thread is old but I wanted to add a few comments. I keep my tegus outside from late March to late October here in MD (zone 7a) but move them into my garage in rubbermaid bins filled with cyprus mulch during the winter months. My garage temp stays around 55 - 60 degrees. At first I was worried about these temps being too low but I've since researched their hibernation temps and I've read that they should be kept even lower, from 48 to 55 degrees! 

Does anyone else overwinter their tegus and if so, what temp do you keep them?


----------

